# Stainless Steel Photo Thread



## Zeruel (Jul 30, 2009)

Any SS fan here besides me?


----------



## Kestrel (Jul 30, 2009)

Sweet photo, thanks for posting it.:thumbsup:


----------



## aljsk8 (Jul 30, 2009)

me im a collector need all the ones you have! ill try get a photo tomorrow

Alex


----------



## Norm (Jul 30, 2009)

I have a SS LD01 on my keys, and an SS RAW in the post. Have sold SS Eiger, SS Caribbean, SS Pacific.
The SS L2 isn't too practical a bit heavy for an EDC.
Norm


----------



## Zeruel (Jul 30, 2009)

Norm said:


> I have a SS LD01 on my keys, and an SS RAW in the post. Have sold SS Eiger, SS Caribbean, SS Pacific.
> The SS L2 isn't too practical a bit heavy for an EDC.
> Norm



Do show your SS RAW too.


----------



## Norm (Jul 31, 2009)

Norm said:


> I have a SS LD01 on my keys, and an SS RAW in the post. Have sold SS Eiger, SS Caribbean, SS Pacific.
> The SS L2 isn't too practical a bit heavy for an EDC.
> Norm





Zeruel said:


> Do show your SS RAW too.


I will as soon as I receive it 
Norm


----------



## Meganoggin (Jul 31, 2009)

Zeruel said:


> Any SS fan here besides me?



Zeruel - Forgive my ignorance, but what is the weeny flashlight on the right?

Nice 'photo by the way :thumbsup:


----------



## Zeruel (Jul 31, 2009)

Meganoggin said:


> Zeruel - Forgive my ignorance, but what is the weeny flashlight on the right?
> 
> Nice 'photo by the way :thumbsup:



Thanks.
That's the Peak Eiger 10180 SS (using Level 8 wide beam) with a lug body, my latest keychain light.


----------



## Meganoggin (Jul 31, 2009)

Zeruel said:


> Thanks.
> That's the Peak Eiger 10180 SS (using Level 8 wide beam) with a lug body, my latest keychain light.



Thank you Sir!


----------



## brighterisbetter (Jul 31, 2009)

Fenix LD01 SS
CR2 Ion SS (1 of 6 made)


----------



## aljsk8 (Jul 31, 2009)

here they are





the cream of the crop


----------



## Nyctophiliac (Jul 31, 2009)

Did someone say Raw SS?

I humbly oblige...






Right here in my hand:






I really like Stainless Steel too.

My very limited collection consists of Three SS Ultrafires ( 2 AA one modes and a 14500 multi) The Fenix LD01 SS and the Lovely Lummii offering above.

Just seen the Solarforce SS 1 or 2 CR123A body at Lighthound...TEMPTING!!

Ah, nearly forgot this fantastic SS bezel for my Mag Aspheric, Men in Black or what?






Altogether now - "We do not discharge our weapons in view of the public!"


----------



## Zeruel (Jul 31, 2009)

Meganoggin said:


> Thank you Sir!



No problem. Here's a clearer shot for you.


----------



## Eric242 (Jul 31, 2009)

I sold my Mr.Bulk SS Dragonheart a while ago but still have the pictures:






Same thing with the Civictor SS






I´ll try to get a picture of my remainingn SS lights, 2x Gatlight V2, Exolion SS and two Jetbeam clones (18650 + AA).


----------



## Zeruel (Jul 31, 2009)




----------



## Norm (Jul 31, 2009)

Every SS fan needs one of these.









Ultrafire C3 Stainless Steel Cree Q5-WC 5-Mode 190-Lumen Memory LED Flashlight (1*AA/1*14500)

Price: $14.69

Notice the body now fits properly not bad for less than $15.
Norm


----------



## Zeruel (Aug 1, 2009)

aljsk8 said:


> here they are



Aljsk8, may I know the names of these 5? Thanks.


----------



## RGB_LED (Aug 1, 2009)

Looks to me like the following... Starting from Top left:
- Ultrafire C3 
- ESE LZ2
- Civictor (or original SS Fenix L1P?)?
- Looks like a Peak 1AAA
- The last one on the lower left looks like a custom light... the pattern reminds me of PhotonFanatic's work but I don't think it's one of his. Reminds me of a custom light I saw before but I can't recall the name.

Was I close? :naughty:


----------



## carbine15 (Aug 1, 2009)

Any 18650 Stainless Steel lights with straight sides available on the market?


----------



## Zeruel (Aug 1, 2009)

carbine15 said:


> Any 18650 Stainless Steel lights with straight sides available on the market?




I've requested ak47fans to post here but didn't hear from him. So, here's the post of that 18650. Source.




ak47fans said:


> I buy a handmade 18650 mirror-shiny Stainless steel straight body from 2nd hand market place. I install it with a reflector 19mmx12mm with polished finish + CREE Q3-5D.
> 
> Here is the result.
> 
> ...


----------



## RGB_LED (Aug 1, 2009)

Wow, beautiful! Hmm... maybe we should start a list of stainless steel lights; aside from the DX C3, ESE L2Z SS, Fenix LD01 SS, JB E3P, Solarforce L2 SE SS and the Peaks as well as a few other DX lights, I don't know of other readily available stainless steel lights.

There are not enough stainless steel lights out there - I would love to see a NC D10 or 1xRCR123 lights in stainless steel!


----------



## brighterisbetter (Aug 2, 2009)

RGB_LED said:


> - The last one on the lower left looks like a custom light... the pattern reminds me of PhotonFanatic's work but I don't think it's one of his. Reminds me of a custom light I saw before but I can't recall the name.


Yep it's a PhotonFanatic light alright :thumbsup: http://photonfanatic.com/SSAALight.html


----------



## aljsk8 (Aug 2, 2009)

nearly rgb

- Ultrafire C3 (the one norm posted)
- ESE LZ2
- Civictor
- Peak 1AA pacific
- photonfanatic 1aa ss

i love stainless steel but im not a fan of anything but aa or aaa eneloop batterys

only othe stainless steel im after is jetbeam ep3 and fenix ld01 and jhanko said i can have one of his custom d10s im ss at a price

norm is right the latest UF c3 ss is awsome edc it all the time at the moment

they should do a gatlight aa!


----------



## Zeruel (Aug 2, 2009)

aljsk8 said:


> only othe stainless steel im after is jetbeam ep3 and fenix ld01 and jhanko said i can have one of his *custom d10s im ss* at a price



There's a D10 in SS??? oo:


----------



## aljsk8 (Aug 2, 2009)

well technically no - i pmed jhanko to see if he could do one of his titanium d10s in 316l stainless - the answer was i could have whatever i want

check out his ti d10s - most gorgeous light ever


----------



## Zeruel (Aug 2, 2009)

aljsk8 said:


> well technically no - i pmed jhanko to see if he could do one of his titanium d10s in 316l stainless - the answer was i could have whatever i want
> 
> check out his ti d10s - most gorgeous light ever



Yeah, I know the Ti D10s, but the SS.... it'll be the first. :naughty:


----------



## alfreddajero (Aug 2, 2009)

ESE, not as impressive as some of the others but its steel......lol.


----------



## RGB_LED (Aug 2, 2009)

aljsk8 said:


> well technically no - i pmed jhanko to see if he could do one of his titanium d10s in 316l stainless - the answer was i could have whatever i want check out his ti d10s - most gorgeous light ever


jhanko's Ti D10s are definitely gorgeous but out of my price range right now. I would think that the SS D10 would still be a bit pricey... pls post some pics. 



brighterisbetter said:


> Yep it's a PhotonFanatic light alright :thumbsup: http://photonfanatic.com/SSAALight.html


WOW!!! I love Fred's work and I never saw this?! I guess I should be on CPF a bit more...


----------



## Nitroz (Aug 2, 2009)

This is the only SS light I own besides my SS crowned aspheric mag.


----------



## alfreddajero (Aug 2, 2009)

Nice pic.......


----------



## Nitroz (Aug 2, 2009)

alfreddajero said:


> Nice pic.......


Thanks!


----------



## arewethereyetdad (Aug 2, 2009)

Some of my SS jewels: :naughty:

Fenix L1+ SS





Gatlight V2 SS


----------



## bf1 (Aug 2, 2009)

Troy,
All great looking indeed!


----------



## Meganoggin (Aug 2, 2009)

Zeruel said:


> No problem. Here's a clearer shot for you.



Thanks - that is amazing - tiny!!!!


----------



## Norm (Aug 3, 2009)

Zeruel said:


> Do show your SS RAW too.







Norm


----------



## Zeruel (Aug 3, 2009)

Cool, Norm.

Here's another but I sold it.




Ultrafire A2 (AAA)


----------



## HKJ (Aug 3, 2009)

Looking around I found a few SS lights:


----------



## Zeruel (Aug 3, 2009)

What if you look harder?? :naughty:


----------



## HKJ (Aug 3, 2009)

Zeruel said:


> What if you look harder?? :naughty:



Then I would find a few more 

Found them:


----------



## Illum (Aug 3, 2009)

Zeruel said:


> No problem. Here's a clearer shot for you.


----------



## Nyctophiliac (Aug 3, 2009)

HKJ - that solarforce looks lovely - bet it's quite hefty though!

Nice collection.


----------



## HKJ (Aug 3, 2009)

Nyctophiliac said:


> HKJ - that solarforce looks lovely - bet it's quite hefty though!



It is lovely and a bit on the heavy side with 347 gram, my L2m in aluminum is only 163 gram, both with 18650 battery.


----------



## aljsk8 (Aug 3, 2009)

347g!!!! i thought my photonfanatic custom AA was heavy at 175g with battery

need to polish my lights and take some better photos - the photos in here are awsome


----------



## Kestrel (Aug 3, 2009)

Zeruel said:


> I've requested ak47fans to post here but didn't hear from him. So, here's the post of that 18650. Source.





ak47fans said:


>


That is one classy-looking light. Thanks for re-posting.:thumbsup:


----------



## ak47fans (Aug 3, 2009)

Another AAA light


----------



## Zeruel (Aug 3, 2009)

HKJ said:


> Then I would find a few more
> 
> Found them:



Surely, there's bound to be some more?! :laughing:





ak47fans said:


> Another AAA light



ak47fans, that's cool. Can't wait for your AA version. Mind if you post some with beam shots?


----------



## Meganoggin (Aug 3, 2009)

You guys have convinced me... SS is on the shopping list.


----------



## aljsk8 (Aug 3, 2009)

another photo - really need some digital photo lessons!


----------



## ak47fans (Aug 4, 2009)

Zeruel said:


> Surely, there's bound to be some more?! :laughing:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's okay but I'll post in reviews section later.


----------



## DimeRazorback (Aug 4, 2009)

Some very nice lights in here!

That Gatlight V2 SS is


----------



## ak47fans (Aug 8, 2009)

Here is my new collection.




https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/238843


----------



## monkeymajik (Aug 27, 2009)

HKJ said:


> Looking around I found a few SS lights:
> <image clipped>



That Eiger SS smooth with momentary switch is dead sexy, is it too slippery to operate the twist with one hand? Do you find you accidentally activate the switch when it's in your pocket?


----------



## HKJ (Aug 27, 2009)

monkeymajik said:


> That Eiger SS smooth with momentary switch is dead sexy, is it too slippery to operate the twist with one hand? Do you find you accidentally activate the switch when it's in your pocket?



I have no problem operating the twist it with one hand, but my hands are not slippery.
I do not know if the momentary switch is activated, when the light is in a pocket and it does not matter, because it will only be a short flash, a momentary will not lock on and drain the battery.


----------



## leukos (Aug 27, 2009)

I only like SS for keychain lights, and the new SS Maratac AAA is just right:


----------



## Zeruel (Aug 28, 2009)

Another shot of the E3P.


----------



## Zeruel (Dec 2, 2009)

Latest SS addition: Trustfire F23 (AAA), comes with XP-E R2.


----------



## RAGE CAGE (Dec 2, 2009)




----------



## ma_sha1 (Dec 2, 2009)

Ultrafire Stainless family photo,

I made the three on the left. CR2 Twisty, N cell Twisty & CR2 Clicky.


----------



## fyrstormer (Dec 2, 2009)

Hmm. Maybe I'll get an E3P for one of my friends. She needs a flashlight. How does its brightness compare to, say, a Nitecore EX10?


----------



## Hack On Wheels (Dec 3, 2009)

arewethereyetdad said:


> Some of my SS jewels: :naughty:
> 
> Fenix L1+ SS



 Beautiful! If only my flashaholism had kicked in back when these were available.

Any reason for 5 (apart from their good looks)? Are they all functionally the same?


----------



## arewethereyetdad (Dec 3, 2009)

Hack On Wheels said:


> Any reason for 5 (apart from their good looks)? Are they all functionally the same?


I'm down to three now. Yes, all functionally the same. Thanks!


----------



## fyrstormer (Dec 3, 2009)

Here's my paltry collection. I had a couple more, but I sold them; I also have an E3P coming my way, but it's going to get gifted this Solstice, though I'll be sure to check it over thoroughly before handing it off to a civilian. :devil:







Now, if you were to ask me about my titanium collection, that would be a different story. :naughty:


----------



## Ian2381 (Dec 12, 2009)

Zeruel said:


> Latest SS addition: Trustfire F23 (AAA), comes with XP-E R2.



You may want to add this:
TrustFire F22 Stainless Steel:twothumbs


----------



## ma_sha1 (Dec 20, 2009)

Or this, Stainless F23 N Cell/XPE R2 :twothumbs


----------



## KnOeFz (Jan 15, 2010)

Here's my humble stainless steel lights collection.
I recently added the Aurora 18650 light.






from left to right:
Fighter AAA (single mode twisty), edc-ed for about 2 years now!
Trustfire XPE-F23 AAA (3 mode (reverse)clicky) way to big for an AAA light imo.
Ultrafire C3 AA (1 mode (reverse)clicky)
Aurora SH-032 18650 (3 mode (reverse) clicky)

:wave:

ps. I need to improve my photo skills


----------



## carbine15 (Jan 15, 2010)

KnOeFz said:


> Here's my humble stainless steel lights collection.
> I recently added the Aurora 18650 light.
> 
> 
> ...



I'm looking at that AAA light and I'm thinking. "Damn that's huge!" I'd like to see it next to an arc AAA or similar sized light. 

I just got my Aurora 18650 yesterday. I think it's awesome but a tiny bit heavy. What are your thoughts?


----------



## KnOeFz (Jan 16, 2010)

Yeah, the Aurora 18650 is awesome light. Not as heavy as I expected, still makes a practical light. 

Mine has a very white led, not greenish like yours. Only (smal) complaint is the 3 modes are useless, not much difference between high and low, and I have no use for a strobe. Memory functions good though. Very nice beam profile and good brightness.


----------



## carbine15 (Jan 16, 2010)

KnOeFz said:


> ..Only (smal) complaint is the 3 modes are useless...


Just short the Neg- to the body and you're set with single mode. works wonders.


----------



## KnOeFz (Jan 17, 2010)

carbine15 said:


> Just short the Neg- to the body and you're set with single mode. works wonders.



that would make it direct drive right? Not the most elegant way of driving a led, I rather use it in just using the high mode. Will probably swap the diverboard sometime later, but that's food for another thread I think.


----------



## Dances with Flashlight (Jan 17, 2010)

Peak Eiger Penlight & SS Night Patrol


​


----------



## parnass (Jan 18, 2010)

Peak Caribbean Luxeon in SS (sold):






Peak Matterhorn 3-LED in SS:


----------



## carbine15 (Jan 18, 2010)

KnOeFz said:


> that would make it direct drive right?



No. You're not direct driving it, you're disabling the variable output modes. It work with 90% of drivers out there. You're still buck/boosting it. Someone correct me If I'm wrong here.


----------



## KnOeFz (Mar 31, 2010)

My stainless colelction got some new additions recently so I gave it another shot to make pics of it. My photo skills need to improve allot to capture the beauty of these lights.
















Fighter AAA (single mode twisty), edc-ed for about 2 years now, been in washing machine!
Aurora SH-033 CR2 (5 mode (reverse) clicky) (head & tail are exchangable with Ultrafire C3)
Aurora SH-034 16340 (5 mode (reverse) clicky) (head & tail are exchangable with Aurora SH-032)
Trustfire XPE-F23 AAA/10440 (3 mode (reverse)clicky) big for an AAA light.
Ultrafire C3 AA (1 mode (reverse)clicky)
Aurora SH-032 18650 (3 mode (reverse) clicky) 



:candle:


----------



## Zeruel (May 28, 2010)

New addition: Jet E3S


----------



## mvyrmnd (May 28, 2010)

I'm a big SS fan aswell. 

Just one of my SS lights, and my EDC: A1 EOS SS (and another stainless friend - click pic for bigger)


----------



## fyrstormer (May 28, 2010)

Zeruel said:


> New addition: Jet E3S


Finally, a size comparison between the E3P and the E3S! I'd been wondering how much slimmer the E3S was. That's downright pocketable at that size. I don't have any good 1xAA lights; looks like I'll be adding this to the collection.


----------



## ma_sha1 (May 29, 2010)

I am down to my two fav. stainless lights;

Left: Mac EDC clone with 4Seve Tia Quark Clip
Right: SSR-50 EDC, It's Aurora SS 18650 cut down to run on 18350 with a
Nitecore Clip.


----------



## ctky (May 29, 2010)

i like AAA SS lights


----------



## fyrstormer (Jun 2, 2010)

Here's a newer pic of my (still paltry) stainless collection, expanded to a grand total of three:






With the E3S, Jetbeam has finally got the Element series right. It's much slimmer and lighter than the E3P, it's brighter, and the switch action lighter and easier to click despite the tailcap ring being narrower. I can click it with the middle of my thumb-tip, without even trying to reach down into the recess where the switch is. AA is just a bit too large for in-pocket EDC, but I might get a second one just to have a spare anyway. It would certainly make a great purse or glovebox light.


----------



## fyrstormer (Jun 2, 2010)

leukos said:


> I only like SS for keychain lights, and the new SS Maratac AAA is just right:


Do you have a postal scale handy? How much does that little guy weigh without a battery?


----------



## Cuso (Jun 2, 2010)

fyrstormer said:


> Do you have a postal scale handy? How much does that little guy weigh without a battery?


0.9 Oz without battery
1.1 Oz with 10440


----------



## fyrstormer (Jun 2, 2010)

Wow. An ounce is not bad at all for a stainless AAA light.

Don't they specifically say not to use Li-Ions with Maratac flashlights, though?


----------



## Cuso (Jun 3, 2010)

fyrstormer said:


> Don't they specifically say not to use Li-Ions with Maratac flashlights, though?



 They do not "recommend"...:devil:


----------



## donn_ (Jun 3, 2010)

I've only had a few SS lights, but so far, the Cube is my favorite:


----------



## fyrstormer (Jun 4, 2010)

Who makes the Cube? Is that a Horus light?


----------



## donn_ (Jun 4, 2010)

Xeno

xenoled.com


----------



## mvyrmnd (Jul 21, 2010)

ma_sha1 said:


> I am down to my two fav. stainless lights;
> 
> Left: Mac EDC clone with 4Seve Tia Quark Clip
> Right: SSR-50 EDC, It's Aurora SS 18650 cut down to run on 18350 with a
> Nitecore Clip.



And here's the very same light parked next to all the other SS I EDC. God I live this thing!

Plus my wife now has a warm-tint modded Ultrafire C3.






Yes the watch is SS as well.


----------



## Kingfisher (Jul 29, 2010)

Here's an old pic of mine - it doesn't look like this anymore.


----------



## donn_ (Jul 29, 2010)

A pair of Naithawk Dear 123 Stainless Steel Pattern Welded Damascus lights:











The light in the foreground of the first photo is etched, and the other is smooth-polished.

They are powered by Cree XR-E R2 emitters driven to 200 lumens on an RCR123 or 180 lumens on a primary CR123.

I bought them with the intention to have at least one emitter replaced with an XP-G, but the beams are so good I may leave them as is.


----------



## arewethereyetdad (Jul 29, 2010)

Wow, Donn, those are even more spectacular in your pics than they were in the original. Simply stunning.


----------



## donn_ (Jul 29, 2010)

They are beautiful, and I really lucked out getting one of each finish. One listing had a photo, but the other didn't.


----------

